# Grunting?



## brownitsdown (Aug 13, 2006)

If you use a mature buck grunt on a younger buck will it respond negativly and run away? I know i would


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

it will make older bucks mad/curious....you may intimidate younger bucks


----------



## mbeil (Nov 5, 2006)

I've had the same response. That is, I've made a grunt call and saw immature bucks actually shy away from me, where as the mature bucks ive seen actually had a positive response and came in.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

well duh they small bucks dont wana get their ***** kicked if your using a mature bug grunt


----------



## HUNTING JUNKY (Feb 24, 2006)

In my past experiences ive seen small buck react both negatively and positively... it all depends on their own mannerism and if they are the dominant one in the area... Actually just tonight i had a nice 9 point comin to my doe bleat and he was grunting every time he stepped... he acted very dominant so i did a little tending grunt and the buck took off!!! DANG! But that pretty much tells me that there must be a bigger one in the area,.


----------



## sitzer_31 (Oct 16, 2006)

it's been said that if you have a deer coming in you dont want to do any calling at all, just let him come in and call if he starts to turn off, other then that just stay quiet and get ready for the shot.


----------

